

Inform HN: Read comment pages having pre tag without horizontal scolling with Fx extension - sundarurfriend

Hi HN.<p>Recently there have been some comment pages which require horizontal scrolling because of a single comment that was (probably unintentionally) &#60;pre&#62;formatted (eg: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589346). In case you find that annoying, you can use the Firefox extension 'Toggle Word Wrap' (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2351) to (temporarily) enable word wrapping within &#60;pre&#62; tags also for that page alone. This restores the usual HN look and eliminates the need for scrolling too.<p>I'm sorry if this is a resubmission or is very well known, I'm submitting this since I personally found it very helpful.
======
thamer
I don't know which browser you are using or if your link is right, but I don't
need to scroll horizontally on that page. I've tried it with Firefox 3.5 and
Safari 4, and they both look ok. These are two very recent browsers, so I
wouldn't be surprised if they actually fixed an old presentation bug.
Hopefully we will need less and less of these "fix" extensions in the future.

~~~
windsurfer
If you make your window smaller than about 1000 pixels wide, you get
scrollbars. It's not a presentation bug, it's the <pre> tag keeping line
lengths like it's supposed to.

 _Here's an example that you'll probably see:_

horixontal scroll bars ----- ----- weeeeeee ----- ----- scroooollllll

